# How long should you walk a 5 month old puppy?



## BethaniiMarcinko (Oct 13, 2012)

He seems okay when I walk him away from the house but when we are going back home he knows it and starts to tug and start running home. It takes about 5 minutes there and 5 minutes back and I wanna take him for a longer walk but he seems to not want to walk anymore ones he knows he's heading back home. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

A) Thank you for asking. I was wondering the same thing.
I also would love to know how long/often should daily training sessions be for puppies.

And, B) Sorry I do not have a good answer for your question.


----------



## BethaniiMarcinko (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha it's okay no worries 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I'm not sure about the length of the walk. We'd walk until she started slowing down, would take a break and turn to go back home. The length/distanced varied.

I did have the problem with her pulling towards home once she figured out where we were headed, I solved this by driving to a different area and walking her there. It also provided some great socialization moments and got her used to being in the car.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

As far as walks, basically as long as he wants is fine at five months old. 
Training sessions are best at short five to 10 minutes sessions 3 to 4 times a day..


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

At 2.5mo, I mostly just walked Kylie around the block. She knew exactly when we reached the halfway point, because she switched from wanting to pull backwards towards home to wanting to pull forwards towards home.

She is 4.5mo now and we generally take 2-3 walks each day and they range from 1-2 miles. 

Kylie has a TON of energy. She needs to walk 2-3 miles and play with the flirt pole for about 20 minutes and play several games of monster every day.


----------



## Jager_the_GSD (Sep 30, 2012)

Jager is 5 mo old and we go on about a mile walk around the neighborhood every other other day...


----------

